# Any rumor of a Zeiss Milvus 180/200mm (f2.8)?



## laza99 (Jun 25, 2016)

The Zeiss 100MP much smaller than a 1:1 macro would be, still it costs much.
http://ogiroux.smugmug.com/photos/i-txZXwx6/0/X2/i-txZXwx6-X2.jpg

Here is a pic of future expansion of the line:
https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5657/21303169532_912d20bfd5_c.jpg
135 and 200 seems reasonable, but I dont want to wait till the 2050's. Even a new Canon 180 II with IS or 200 f2.8 would largely satisfly my needs, but Im afraid of buying the Sigma 180 OS since Ive used Zeiss lenses...

Do you think we get the Zeiss 200mm/2.8 soon? Any rumors around?


----------



## Perio (Jun 26, 2016)

laza99 said:


> The Zeiss 100MP much smaller than a 1:1 macro would be, still it costs much.
> http://ogiroux.smugmug.com/photos/i-txZXwx6/0/X2/i-txZXwx6-X2.jpg
> 
> Here is a pic of future expansion of the line:
> ...



I haven't heard anything so far. I'd assume that it'd be very challenging to manual focus 200mm lens...


----------



## photojoern.de (Jun 26, 2016)

No chance in my opinion. There are phantastic opportunities in the market, the 70-200 f2.8 with a fast autofocus, 4 stop IS and amazing picture quality. And a 200mm f2.0 if you are in the extreme boquet / portrait area. I do not see the market for such a Zeiss lens. What would it be, what would be the application?


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jun 26, 2016)

Perio said:


> I haven't heard anything so far. I'd assume that it'd be very challenging to manual focus 200mm lens...



I find that the Sigma 180mm manually focusses quite well, even with Canon extenders.


----------



## Bennie_CanonShooter (Jun 26, 2016)

they might make a Milvus 135mm, especially since they are heavily giving discounts for the Zeiss 135mm now -

I have the 135mm Zeiss and Canon, the 70-200 2.8 II and the 200L 2.0

they all have their uses - for studio use - SURE - I will pick up the Zeiss - for leisure shooting - outodoors.... flowers  why not. - maybe a few shoots of kids, family, etc couldnt hurt - but.... I will also have the 70-200 2.8L II in the BAG 

as for the canon 135mm - I like it - AF is fast, as for the 200L 2.0 - its a different world , one of the best IQ and IS. the Zeiss 135 got better IQ though rivals the 200 2.0

as for the Zeiss making a 200mm 2.8... ???? not sure that would even be logical for them - if they do go that route - they will make the 135mm first. Also, you can get the Mamiya 200 2.8 Medium Format and pair it with a tilt-shift adapter - I used it for that magical look but havent been using it lately - its 100% manual 

the 135mm Zeiss I got is a Canon mount - since I shoot Canon. If I have to redo it - I would have gone with the NIKON mount instead and use a good adapter for NIKON to CANON and NIKON to E-mount.

THe focus peaking for the current A7 series are not accurate with telephoto lenses and Wide Aperture lenses in my experience - UNLESS you focus close ups - if you focus half body and whole body wide open - the Peaking function cant tell between EYES and Nose - coupled with the model moving a few inches and your focus will be OFF. 

Unless you use MAGNIFY for each shoot    

I do plan to buy the Milvus 50mm when it gets on sale  myb Xmas  my experience with the 135 convince me Zeiss lenses are a league on their own.

BHphoto got the Voigtlander 10mm E-mount FF used 9+grade for $970 if you got urgent G.A.S.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/used/1219550/voigtlander_ba334b_heliar_hyper_wide_10mm_f_5_6.html

just bought one yesterday - 9+ is good as new  good deal - that is - if you got Sony


----------



## laza99 (Jun 27, 2016)

photojoern.de said:


> No chance in my opinion. There are phantastic opportunities in the market, the 70-200 f2.8 with a fast autofocus, 4 stop IS and amazing picture quality. And a 200mm f2.0 if you are in the extreme boquet / portrait area. I do not see the market for such a Zeiss lens. What would it be, what would be the application?



Mainly 1:1 macro (research) and prolly studio portraiture. Even 200/2.0 if I might wish that just as Canon has one.


----------

